# Jemma Kidd Swatches



## Allura Beauty (Mar 26, 2012)

Cream Blush in "PawPaw" - more photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 8, 2012)

Firming I-Creme Duo in “Silk”: more photos & review here.


----------

